# Nuevas Fotos de Arequipa ... Disfrútenlas



## herbert_delgado

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaria compartir varias fotografias de la hermosa ciudad blanca de Arequipa. Espero les guste.
Saludos desde Arequipa. No estoy seguro como subirlas ... espero este bien lo que estoy haciendo

































































Pronto subire muchas mas ... por lo pronto les dejo disfrutar de estas


----------



## Mavo92

Despues de un tiempo sin pasarme, que buenas fotos, y que bonita es Arequia, espero algún dia conocerla.
Por cierto, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## skyperu34

Bienvenido al foro amigo ! Que bueno que te estrenes aportando fotos, tu ciudad me gusta y espero ver las siguientes fotos !

Un cordial saludo desde Trujillo !


----------



## W!CKED

Un Arequipeño más!! :banana: porcierto en donde queda la última foto? es un pasaje? queda en la calle San Agustín? está muy chévere


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

que bonitas fotos


----------



## CessTenn

Como siempre Arequipa... luciendose! Buenas fotos Herbert!


----------



## Lia_01

Muy bonitas fotos, es la tierra de uno de mis bisabuelos.


----------



## rafo18

J3R3MY said:


> porcierto en donde queda la última foto? es un pasaje? queda en la calle San Agustín? está muy chévere


que no sabias ?, es un solar arequipeño que fue puesto en valor el año pasado es como estar en la Arequipa del siglo XVII es un barrio completamente restaurado, tiene faroles , los tipicos balcones incluso cada callecita tiene su nombre, es bien interesante. Se ubica abtes del puente Bolognesi.

Eeehh ¡¡ otro Arequipeño mas, ojala no sea una ave de paso como casi todos...


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Muy buenas fotos tb, me gusta la primera y se ve muy bonito el lugar de la última foto...


----------



## herbert_delgado

*mas fotos de Arequipa*

Gracias por darme la bienvenida ... tengo varias fotos que ire poniendo poco a poco. Arequipa es una ciudad que recibe y trata bien a quienes la visitan .. asi que seran bienvenidos cuando puedan conocerla y disfrutar de la rica comida, excelente campiña, su inigualable y unico centro historico.
Las ultima sfotos son del barrio del solar restaurado ultimamente como dice rafo18, quedo muy atractivo para visitar.

Aqui algunas fotos mas que tengo.













































































































Espero les gusten ....


----------



## Jassan03

Arequipa como siempre SE LUCE !!!. tan buenas lasa fotos.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Esas fotos en blanco y negro estan bien chevres !!


----------



## Libidito

Bonitas fotos...gracias por postearlas¡¡¡


----------



## Sound.

Que fotazos... esas en b/n están impresionantes.

Está también me gustó mucho:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Sí, ésa es la mejor de todas, creo...


----------



## nekun20

es como la roma de america  muy linda


----------



## El Bajopontino

Wow que bonito se ve todo.


----------



## sebvill

Lindísima Arequipa. Me gustó mucho ese solar. 

Esas fotos de la catedral son del 2001? cuando se cayeron las torres?


----------



## WG-85

en verdad esta muy bonita arequipa- :happy: :happy: :happy: kay:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Preciosa ciudad..... realmente maravillosas las fotos.... Me encanta el aporte.


----------



## herbert_delgado

Si .. esas fotos son despues del terremoto del 2001 ... donde una de las torres de la catedral se cayo y la otra estuvo a punto de caerse. Felizmente pronto las restauraron y la catedral sigue como siempre tan hermosa e imponente


----------



## sebvill

Herbert permiteme poner unas de tus fotos en el foro internacional, para mostrar Arequipa a los latinos.


----------



## J Block

sebvill said:


> Herbert permiteme poner unas de tus fotos en el foro internacional, para mostrar Arequipa a los latinos.


Para qué?


----------



## herbert_delgado

sebvill no hay problema .. publica algunas en el foro internacional .. pero indica el enlace a este thread ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=12826604#post12826604 ) para que lo visiten directamente y puedan ver más fotos y conocer más de mi bella y querida Arequipa. Mientras más personas conozcan las bondades de AQP ... más turismo tendremos y la ciudad mejorara


----------



## herbert_delgado

*más de AQP*

Aqui unas cuantas fotos mas .... 























































y vienen muchas mas


----------



## mangolight

Que chevere!, buenas fotos tio!, opino lo mismo que Sebvill


----------



## herbert_delgado

*Arequipa al pie del Misti*

Esta foto me gusto mucho


----------



## J Block

Al pie del Misti, muy blanca y bella, está Arequipa, mi tierra querida...


----------



## W!CKED

Arequipa con la población de Chincha! :lol:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

rafo18 said:


> que no sabias ?, es un solar arequipeño que fue puesto en valor el año pasado es como estar en la Arequipa del siglo XVII es un barrio completamente restaurado, tiene faroles , los tipicos balcones incluso cada callecita tiene su nombre, es bien interesante. Se ubica abtes del puente Bolognesi.
> 
> Eeehh ¡¡ otro Arequipeño mas, ojala no sea una ave de paso como casi todos...


JAJAJA ay rafo siempre con uan de más, chibooolo:bash:


----------



## carlosbe

Como todas las ciudades del Perú, Arequipa es hermosa. Me encanta que se haya conservado tan bien todo lo colonia. Gracias por las fotos Herbert.:cheers:


----------



## Juan1912

Buenas fotos, a pesar de que las zonas no son nuevas en el foro, en las fotos se las muestra más bonitas. Me gustó la primera foto con la plaza tanverde


----------



## Lucuma

se vé linda Arequipa


----------



## herbert_delgado

*mas y mas fotos*

Aqui algunas mas fotos que espero disfruten ... yo las miro mil veces y cada vez me gustan mas ... no necesitan agradecerme por mostrales la belleza de Arequipa




































































































y pronto mas ....


----------



## J-BEAT

:O
Estas son de las mejores fotos que vi de Arequipa, sin lugar a dudas demasiado bella, deben fomentar mas el turismo, para mi Arequipa esta underated, que preciosidad


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

:drool:


----------



## herbert_delgado

hola YibrailMizrahi ... a que se debe el emoticon que pusiste ... :drool: .. es algun gesto de desagrado o desprecio por Arequipa?


----------



## dlHC84

^ jajaja

Arequipa siempre linda


----------



## FerGon

herbert_delgado said:


> hola YibrailMizrahi ... a que se debe el emoticon que pusiste ... :drool: .. es algun gesto de desagrado o desprecio por Arequipa?


es como cuando homero ve un dount:lol: 


http://www.webalice.it/elenamorelli/homer.gif


----------



## Arequipeño

*Que buenas fotos*

Saludos a todos en este foro, soy nuevo ... que buenas estan las fotos de AQP, me alegra que se difunda la belleza mistiana y que sean del agrado de todos las que le visitan. Yo pondre algunas en mi proxima visita.
Felicidades Herbert por las buenas fotos? 
Saludos desde *Arequipa*


----------



## CessTenn

Que buena foto:


----------



## skyperu34

Que bonito, una vez mas se agradece el generoso aporte. Lindas fotos.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Arequipa es increible,muy buenas fotos.*


----------



## herbert_delgado

*Feliz 15 de Agosto*

Hoy en la serenata de nuestra querida Arequipa deseo enviar un saludo a todos los arequipeños por el aniversario de Nuestra Tierra y desear que en todo el mundo celebremos orgullosos el haber nacido en AQP y comprometernos a ayudar en su engrandecimiento y conservacion de su belleza sin igual. Y dejar siempre bien representado su nombre* Salud por Arequipa !!!!
*
*Feliz 467 Aniversario Arequipa*


----------



## AQPLIVE

*TAMBOS*



J3R3MY said:


> Un Arequipeño más!! :banana: porcierto en donde queda la última foto? es un pasaje? queda en la calle San Agustín? está muy chévere


Si no me equivovo es una foto de los tambos denominados (de Bronce, de la Cabezona y Matadero) recientemente restaurados por la MPA y AECI se encuentran Ubicados en la Calle Puente Bolognesi, visitenlos


----------



## franciscodur2003

^^ coo pic!!!


----------



## Arequipeño

*muy buenas fotos*

Bienvenidas todas las fotos que publican . .algunas son espectaculares ... todas muestran la belleza de nuestra Arequipa


----------



## Metallica

*Siempre espectacular Arequipa*

Como estan todos. . soy nuevo en esto ... me gustaron muchos las fotos de Arequipa ... siempre que puedo viajo a la Blanca Ciudad para admirar su belleza y pasarla muy bien ... espero pronto poder volverla a vistarla


----------



## alezx

Arequipa linda como siempre


----------



## herbert_delgado

*Bienvenido Metallica*

Bienvenido Metallica al foro y por supuesto a Arequipa cada vez que quieras visitarla ...
Todo visitante es bien atendido por los que realmente amamos nuestra tierra


----------



## Oscaredificios

*SIMPLEMENTE HERMOSA*

¡ASI ES MI AREQUIPA!

Excelentes fotos de verdad excelentes aportes, ¿con una ciudad así quién no quiere vivir en ella?

Pero hay algo que debemos mejorar, como la contaminación, evitar que los ambulantes se instalen en las calles cercanas al centro de la ciudad (son pocos pero son) y tambien enseñar a la gente INCULTA a no hacer pipi por la calle.

Yo trabajo con extranjeros y ellos cuando ven a alguién que esta haciendo pipi le llaman la atención en el momento.

Creo que nosotros deberíamos hacer lo mismo. 

Lo malo es que esta gente no es (en muchos casos) arequipeña.

Salu2


----------



## herbert_delgado

*Hay que educar a la gente*

El problema no solo es la gente que mixiona en las calles. . sino tambien la que vota basura en las calles (volantes, botellas, empaques de galletas, etc) aun estando cerca de un basurero y como dices Oscaredificios la gran mayoria que lo hacen no son Arequipeños ... pues los verdaderos Arequipeños que amamos nuestra tierra nunca nos comportamos asi ... y lo peor cuando les haces ver su error al ensuciar la ciudad ... se molestan, te miran mal y te insultan. Todo ello es falta de educacion.


----------



## Metallica

Asi es .. hay que educar a la gente en todo Peru para que no voten basura en las calles


----------



## *ClauDia*

BOTEN


----------



## Metallica

*ClauDia* said:


> BOTEN


un error lo comete cualquiera .... boten


----------



## tacall

Con tantos malls q se van a abrir en aqp le va a dar una cara diferente y un desarrollo mucho mas rapido


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Especialmente nuevas avenidas van a cambiar de cara...


----------



## herbert_delgado

*Mas fotos de Arequipa*

Villa Medica ... Modernidad










Monasterio de Santa Catalina










Nuestras Iglesias de Sillar










Catedral Iluminada










Avenida Ejercito ... Pelea de Toros










Parque Selva Alegre










Campiña y Volcanes



















Casona del Banco de Credito










Puente Consuelo


----------



## sebvill

ójala esa parte del valle nunca la urbanicen, se ve demasiado bonito.


----------



## Anlysixth

herbert_delgado said:


> Villa Medica ... Modernidad
> 
> 
> Campiña y Volcanes


Definitivamente Arequipa será un magnifico destino para conocer en las vacaciones es muy bonita esa ciudad!!!!! muy muy bonita!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eek2::eek2::eek2:SABIA QUE MI CIUDAD ERA HERMOSA PERO NO TANTO:lol::lol::lol:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ESA FOTO DE LA CAMPIÑA ESTA BRAVAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:master::master::master::master::master::master:


----------



## SkyArequipa24

espero que este sea el lugar correcto para poder poner mis fotos de Arequipa. 

hay fotos bonitas y fotos de proyectos nuevos, bueno les dejo las fotos.


































































































































































































































































































Espero que les gusten mis fotos chau


----------



## AQPCITY

Aqui unas cuantas fotos de un edificio en una residencial cerquisima del centro de Arequipa (salio inclusive en un articulo del arkinca)


----------



## kaMetZa

te faltó la leyenda  ese edificio qué es?? :|


----------



## W!CKED

Sí de qué es? y en donde queda? :S


----------



## kaMetZa

J3R3MY said:


> Sí de qué es? y en donde queda? :S


Plop!!! :sleepy: no sabes :baaa:


----------



## AQPCITY

Es el edificio de Departamentos "El Pinar del Rio" en la urbanizacion Campiña paisajista, a pasos del Nuevo Campus de la U San Pablo en San Lazaro. Fue construido en los 90' esta full y los depas son carisimos, pero con la llegada de la universidad los vecinos como que no estan contentos


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Ese multifamiliar fue hecho por el arquitecto Peruano Alvaro Pastor, unos de los más representativos, y claro es Arequipeño., voy a conseguir fotos de ese multifamila, porque en ciertas partes el multifamiliar imita a las iglesias en sus contrafuertes, se sorprenderian..


----------



## Juan1912

SkyArequipa24 said:


>


Esta foto está muy bonita; la ciudad, también.


----------



## PieroMG

Arequipa no deja de sorprenderme. Buenas fotos, la ciudad se ve muy bien.


----------



## gonzalo12345

SkyArequipa24 said:


> espero que este sea el lugar correcto para poder poner mis fotos de Arequipa.
> 
> hay fotos bonitas y fotos de proyectos nuevos, bueno les dejo las fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que les gusten mis fotos chau


wow, y estas fotos de donde son?


----------



## rafo18

^^ Son propuestas de una pagina de arequipeños aqplink


----------



## cibert

Impresionante catedral arequipeña y esos edificios ultramodernos!


----------



## herbert_delgado

jpaulg said:


> Aqui unas cuantas fotos de un edificio en una residencial cerquisima del centro de Arequipa (salio inclusive en un articulo del arkinca)


Se ve bien esa residencial ... no la conocia ... buenas fotos


----------



## herbert_delgado

*Mas fotos de AQP*

Hotel El Cabildo










Ovalo Quiñones



















Palacio de Justicia










Edificio Residencial










Hotel Libertador










Ciudad y Campiña


----------



## Chocaviento

Que bonitas fotos de la ciudad, se ve muy bonito el contraste entre la campiña y las zonas urbanizadas de Cayma y Yanahuara.


----------



## Chocaviento

Ciudad y Campiña








[/QUOTE]


Hola recien me di cuenta revisando mi album de fotos personales y esta foto es mia la tome hace unas semanas atras. Bueno igual me da gusto que la uses para un buen fin, ya mostraré más fotos, pero en un nuevo theard que la señorita Vane de Rosas me ha autorizado abrir. :banana:

Gracias


----------



## herbert_delgado

Chocaviento said:


> Ciudad y Campiña



Hola recien me di cuenta revisando mi album de fotos personales y esta foto es mia la tome hace unas semanas atras. Bueno igual me da gusto que la uses para un buen fin, ya mostraré más fotos, pero en un nuevo theard que la señorita Vane de Rosas me ha autorizado abrir. :banana:

Gracias[/QUOTE]

Siempre reviso internet y escojo las mejores fotos de AQP que encuentro ... asi publicarlas aqui para mostrar los mejores y novedosos angulos de la ciudad ... y esa foto que tomaste me gusto y por eso la inclui.

Nunca dije que era mia. Mas bien disculpa si la publique aqui. Gracias.


----------



## Chocaviento

Nunca dije que era mia. Mas bien disculpa si la publique aqui. Gracias.[/QUOTE]

No te preocupes, al contrario para mi no es ningun problema. 

Puse por error estas fotos en otro threadt espero no equivocarme aqui.

He aqui el antiguo local del Mediterraneo Chicken, ahora es el pollo real. 










Esta construccion nueva que aun no se que sera se esta terminando de construir. 










En esta misma avenida encontramos tambien otras construcciones










Un supermercado










aqui algunos edificios de Cayma y el centro financiero





































Zonas residenciales.
































































algunas tiendas de la avenida la marina.










Espero no haberme equivocado en poner las fotos aqui.. gracias


----------



## AQPCITY

Chocaviento said:


> Espero no haberme equivocado en poner las fotos aqui.. gracias


Perfecto ¡¡ aterrizastes en el lugar correcto para tus exclentes fotos,, Gracias por el aporte


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Si, explicame la historia que ya me estoy mareando :nuts::nuts:, pero de hecho si esta catedral hubiera estado en Mexico no se hubiera visto más espectacular ya que no seria de sillar...


----------



## tacall

Yo he estado en las dos catedrales en vivo y en directo y debo decir que la catedral del Df es mucho mas gotica, mas grande y interiormente mucho mas increible que la nuestra, pero aqui viene el defecto se esta hundiendo al igual que muchas partes de la ciudad.

Bueno tampco no se puede comparar la catedral de la capital mexica con la de una ciudad peruana y disculpen si he entrado en comparaciones jeje


----------



## cinthyab_val

buuaaaa.. casi lloro  la Catedral de Arequipa es la mas bonita !!! y el interior tambien , y cuando se destruyeron las torres por el terremoto me dio muchisima pena, lo bueno como dice mi papa " lo bueno de los terremotos es que lo que destruye se contruye aun mas moderno pero rescatando siempre lo que fue (el sillar respecto al centro historico) quizas si fuera una ciudad que no tuviera terremotos estariamos estancados" y es cierto, cada vez que se destruye algun monumento en el centro se restaura y queda como nuevo !! 
y como decia un profesor... "el clima de Arequipa es el mejor clima del mundo, es templado durante todo el año, y en verano que aqui llueve no es por casualidad sabe que la gente va a disfrutar de las playas y a su regreso encontrara una ciudad limpia a causa de la lluvia, nuevamente recibiendonos con los brazos abiertos, si te gusta calor te expones al sol , si quieres refresarte busca la sombra." 
Arequipa en lo maximo!!! la mas bella y la mas terca!! como todos los Characatos, y los arequipeños de corazon  !! 
Rebelde, terco, optimista y trabajador!!!


----------



## Chocaviento

cinthyab_val said:


> buuaaaa.. casi lloro  la Catedral de Arequipa es la mas bonita !!! y el interior tambien , y cuando se destruyeron las torres por el terremoto me dio muchisima pena, lo bueno como dice mi papa " lo bueno de los terremotos es que lo que destruye se contruye aun mas moderno pero rescatando siempre lo que fue (el sillar respecto al centro historico) quizas si fuera una ciudad que no tuviera terremotos estariamos estancados" y es cierto, cada vez que se destruye algun monumento en el centro se restaura y queda como nuevo !!
> y como decia un profesor... "el clima de Arequipa es el mejor clima del mundo, es templado durante todo el año, y en verano que aqui llueve no es por casualidad sabe que la gente va a disfrutar de las playas y a su regreso encontrara una ciudad limpia a causa de la lluvia, nuevamente recibiendonos con los brazos abiertos, si te gusta calor te expones al sol , si quieres refresarte busca la sombra."
> Arequipa en lo maximo!!! la mas bella y la mas terca!! como todos los Characatos, y los arequipeños de corazon  !!
> Rebelde, terco, optimista y trabajador!!!



Se que les debo aun la explicacion de la catedral, pero de verdad que ahora estoy full con todo esto del fin de año, por favor les pido paciencia, traeré mucha informacion sobre la catedral de Arequipa, solo les pido que me esperen por fis


----------



## ELMER

tacall said:


> ...Bueno tampco no se puede comparar la catedral de la capital mexica con la de una ciudad peruana y disculpen si he entrado en comparaciones jeje


Es decir que la catedral mejicana es mejor?...hno:; perdona pero no concuerdo contigo, ademàs la catedral de Arequipa no es una màs de las catedrales del Perù, en mi modesta opiniòn es la mas bella catedral el paìs.


----------



## Chocaviento

ELMER said:


> Es decir que la catedral mejicana es mejor?...hno:; perdona pero no concuerdo contigo, ademàs la catedral de Arequipa no es una màs de las catedrales del Perù, en mi modesta opiniòn es la mas bella catedral el paìs.



Si hablamos de fachada de catedrales si tienes razon es la más bella, pero si hablamos de interiores la catedral del Cusco es más hermosa, aunque caer con comparaciones no es bueno, ya que la catedral de Arequipa no se puede comparar con las demás catedrales ya que sale del contexto normal de catedrales del mundo. 

Me explico: las catedrales de todo el mundo (a excepcion de algunas pocas) son oscuras y tienden a serlo porque asi deben ser las catedrales, segun lo que indica el Vaticano, la catedral de Lima lo es, la catedral de Cuzco, lo es, pero la catedral de Arequipa no es oscura, es luminosa, por eso tuvo serios problemas despues de su construccion, las catedrales de todo el mundo deben dar una imagen de viernes santo, en cambio la catedral de Arequipa da una imagen de domingo de gloria, es por eso que es imposible la comparacion de interiores.

Además que los estilos son muy diferentes, la catedral de Arequipa tiene un estilo neo-clasico, es algo que no se ve en ninguna catedral del Perú y en muy pocas catedrales de América Latina.

De todos modos, todas las catedrales del Perú son hermosas, pero a mi me gusta un poquito más la de Arequipa


----------



## lucho19

bueno chocaviento esperamos tu explicacion de la catedral de mexico y arequipa, y bueno en latinoamerica hay arquitectura interesate de las iglesias pero no llega a ser tan espectacular como las europeas donde son mucho mas monumentales


----------



## tacall

Mejor ya no entremos en comparcacion tanto las catedrales de el Arequipa, Df y de cuzco y del resto del mundo son hermosas y cada uno tiene lo suyo


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Chocaviento creo que la característica más particular de la catedral de AQP y que te salteaste es que uno al ingresar no encuentra el altar mayor al frente, sino tiene que voltear a la derecha para poder verlo, a diferencia de todas la catedrales del continente que entras y ya ves el altar... Esa es su particularidad más fuerte...


----------



## herbert_delgado

tacall said:


> Mejor ya no entremos en comparcacion tanto las catedrales de el Arequipa, Df y de cuzco y del resto del mundo son hermosas y cada uno tiene lo suyo


Siempre las comparaciones son odiosas .... La Catedral de Arequipa es realmente hermosa y punto.


----------



## AQPCITY

Interesante la conversacion y hermosas fotos....
Perohay una cosa rara , el Tema es NUEVAS FOTOS DE AREQUIPA y lo que estamos viendo es fotos de arequipa de antaño que ya han sido publicadas en la web..

Derrepente por ahi los moderadores consideran mucho offtopic y lo borran todo


----------



## Chris_ALOR

No se refiere a "nuevas" fotos de AQP, si algunas no vistas antes.. y hay bastantes de antaño que nadie ha visto.....


----------



## herbert_delgado

sugarrw said:


> No se refiere a "nuevas" fotos de AQP, si algunas no vistas antes.. y hay bastantes de antaño que nadie ha visto.....


Es correcta la apreciacion de sugarrw .... asi que por fa no borren nada ....


----------



## Chocaviento

lucho19 said:


> bueno chocaviento esperamos tu explicacion de la catedral de mexico y arequipa, y bueno en latinoamerica hay arquitectura interesate de las iglesias pero no llega a ser tan espectacular como las europeas donde son mucho mas monumentales


hno:


----------



## ferkas

No sé de donde vino la discusión pero la Catedral de Arequipa es única en el mundo.


----------



## gonzalo12345

basta de las discuciones, cada uno con sus gustos y volvamos al tema antes de que cierren el thread!

Bueno.... aqui les traigo mas fotos :banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La primera foto esta aluscinante con el Chachani de fondo...:bow::bow::bow:










P.d: Se puede ver como la ciudad llega a las faldas de nuestro otro volcan...


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué bonitas las fotos..! Pero sigo esperando mi explicación sobre el cambio de Catedrales entre el DF y Aqp!!!! hno: 



!!


----------



## Chocaviento

La foto del Chachani y del Misti en todo su esplendor son fotos tomadas desde el avion, tendre que tomar un vuelo para hacer una tomas nuevas de Arequipa desde el avion, si alguien a venido a Arequipa en avion sabe de que hablo siii kametza ya te aclarare todo, pero es que la historia es un poco larga tengo que resumirla y ahora estoy un poco ocupada, pero si te traere esta explicacion ademas de nuevas fotos de la catedral.

Sabian que cuando el avion va a Puno, desde el avion cuando esta pasando por encima de la ciudad, se ve la cordillera de los andes y además el mar?


----------



## AQPCITY

wow,, desde la cumbre del misti tambien se mira el mar.. en el 2008 los aqpscrapers deberiamos reunirnos para un ascenso al volcan tutelar  yo ya he subido 3 veces y es espectacular la vista


----------



## herbert_delgado

Excelentes fotos .. todas muy buenas .... siempre he querido subir al Misti ... el 2008 tiene que ser ... si o si


----------



## ELMER

gonzalo12345 said:


>


Mi estimado Gonzalo, todas las fotos estàn preciosas, pero esta...sencillamente alucinante!!!, que buena toma hermano...no en valde Arequipa es conocida como "La Roma de Amèrica"...:cheers:

"E"


----------



## Jassan03

ELMER said:


> Mi estimado Gonzalo, todas las fotos estàn preciosas, pero esta...sencillamente alucinante!!!, que buena toma hermano...no en valde Arequipa es conocida como "La Roma de Amèrica"...:cheers:
> 
> "E"


es cierto...........sencillamente te luciste con esta foto...!!!! de lejos la mejor que he visto hasta ahora, por el nuevo angulo de la foto...!


----------



## herbert_delgado

Mas fotos de AQP


----------



## AQPCITY

Wauuu.. chevere nuestro palco vip del vea, era muy lindo antes








Mercaderes con toda su elegancia,, que tiempos aquellos








La Estacion , y esa vestimenta de epoca de la gente,, Arequipa aristocratica y cosmopolita desde hace mucho tiempo








Emblematica portada de la catedral , AQP fue primera ciudad del peru en contar con energia electrica








El banco de Areuipa,,, jjajaj inedito,,, por algo somos republica independiente desde hace mas de un siglo :lol:



























:banana: Excelente recopilacion grax herbert


----------



## herbert_delgado

Muy buen complemento de tus comentarios con las fotos


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me gustaron bastante los billetes de la republica independiente de Arequipa, ya pues, a que hora circula la moneda :lol:


----------



## rafo18

No sabia que Arequipa fuese la primera en tener energia electrica, buen dato kay:


----------



## ELMER

rafo18 said:


> No sabia que Arequipa fuese la primera en tener energia electrica, buen dato kay:


Mmmmm..., la verdad es un dato interesante, ¿alguien podrìa proporcionar el dato bibliogràfico de donde sale tal referencia?, thanks!


----------



## AQPCITY

Para los desconfiados les doy este enlace http://www.egasa.com.pe/descargas/memorias/2004ANEXO.pdf

Revisenlo es 5 Estrellas , Fulll Fotos , Como para Crear un Thread, en la pagina 17 dice no solo fuimos la primera en Peru en contar con servicio electrico , si no que fuimos una de la Primeras en America.

Simplemete Expectacular :applause:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Si Paul, creo que merrece su thread, estuve viendolo y me quede tonto con algunas fotos que antes vi....

P,d: Nuestra ciudad ha sido bastante fotografiada en el pasado...:banana:


----------



## rafo18

Siempre quize hacer un thread con las fotos de esa publicacion, de las mjeores fotos de AQP


----------



## Chocaviento

Hermosas fotos de nuestra linda ciudad  gracias por las fotitos  y que lindo saber que fuimos la primera ciudad en Perú en modernizarnos y tener luz


----------



## mitalcalx

aqui les dejo un estracto de la narracion hecha en este link de la historia de arequipa...
1868
"El 13 de agosto, un violento terremoto, de 8 minutos de duración, destruye la ciudad, que tiene que ser íntegramente levantada de nuevo. El Prefecto de la ciudad comunica el hecho al Ministro de Gobierno en los siguientes términos dramáticos: «Bajo la impresión del horror y de la más aflictiva situación puedo comunicar a Uds., que Arequipa, la bella y hermosa ciudad no existe»."

Con esto entendemos que ArequipA tuvo que renacer.

Aqui el link, espero les guste...

La historia


----------



## Chocaviento

mitalcalx said:


> aqui les dejo un estracto de la narracion hecha en este link de la historia de arequipa...
> 1868
> "El 13 de agosto, un violento terremoto, de 8 minutos de duración, destruye la ciudad, que tiene que ser íntegramente levantada de nuevo. El Prefecto de la ciudad comunica el hecho al Ministro de Gobierno en los siguientes términos dramáticos: «Bajo la impresión del horror y de la más aflictiva situación puedo comunicar a Uds., que Arequipa, la bella y hermosa ciudad no existe»."
> 
> Con esto entendemos que ArequipA tuvo que renacer.
> 
> Aqui el link, espero les guste...
> 
> La historia



Gracias por tu informacion


----------



## herbert_delgado

Chocaviento disculpa pero quedo pendiente tu explicacion de que la Catedral era para Mexico ... espero pronto puedas contarnos esa interesante historia


----------



## Chocaviento

herbert_delgado said:


> Chocaviento disculpa pero quedo pendiente tu explicacion de que la Catedral era para Mexico ... espero pronto puedas contarnos esa interesante historia


Asi es, y tienes mucha razon, ya coloco la explicacion sobre la catedral


----------



## Chocaviento

*HISTORIA DE LA CATEDRAL DE AREQUÌPA*

Bueno aqui les dejo la historia completa de la Catedral de Arequipa, que por falta de tiempo no pude colocarla, asimismo adjunto la fuente desde la cual pude obtener toda esta informacion confiable y además fotos de nuestra hermosa catedral 

Cabe destacar una cosa importante, lo de las catedrales de Arequipa y México es una leyenda muy conocida en la ciudad, como tantas otras leyendas, seria interesante tambien pedir a algun forista mexicano si puede indicarnos algo de historia sobre la catedral de Mexico 

HISTORIA DE LA CATEDRAL DE AREQUIPA​

Arequipa es una de las pocas ciudades peruanas que ha sabido preservar su arquitectura colonial y tiene en su Catedral a uno de sus principales monumentos históricos, estando su existencia ligada a la historia misma de la ciudad. 

Este símbolo, orgullo de los arequipeños, fue el primer monumento religioso del siglo XVII en la ciudad. Atesora entre sus muros la fe de un pueblo, histórica y mayoritariamente católico, así como diversos objetos de un destacado valor artístico (imágenes, esculturas y óleos).

La Catedral fue levantada en 1540; conocida en esa época como Iglesia Mayor, fue después de 69 años -en 1609- que recibió la categoría de arzobispado y como tal, el nombre de Catedral, siendo hasta ese momento un pequeño templo con techo de madera y paja. 











El primer Obispo en ejercer funciones en Arequipa ordenó la construcción de un mejor recinto, que fue impulsado y concretado por su sucesor Fray Gaspar de Villaroel, quien falleció antes de culminarla. La nueva Catedral fue consagrada el 16 de abril de 1673 por el arzobispo Almoguera. 

Edificada sobre un plano incorrecto, tiene las puertas a un costado del edificio y no frente al altar mayor, como es de rigor, pero la majestuosa grandeza de la parte interna, que parece de mármol blanco, como los templos de la antigüedad pagana, y el amplio desarrollo de la fachada, aseguran a este templo verdadera notoriedad entre los demás de Sudamérica. 

Cuenta una leyenda que los planos originales para la erección de La Catedral estaban destinados para otra ciudad más grande; pero por un error, de parte de los responsables que enviaron los planos desde España, se confundieron y se empezó a construir en Arequipa lo que tenía que ser para una ciudad de México; pues la idea original era que la construcción ocupara todo lo que hoy es la manzana entre La Catedral y la calle Moral. 

En 1844, un domingo a las 11:50 de la mañana, sonó la campana como nunca había sonado, enardecida y loca, “La Monteruda” invitaba a los hombres a abandonar sus casas, para acudir a la Plaza Mayor. En esos momentos la ciudad de Arequipa presenció una tragedia muy extraña. Un incendio simultaneo de varios altares redujo a nada esta magnífica obra, orgullo de los suyos y admirada por extraños. Ese mismo año se dio inicio a los trabajos de reconstrucción. 










La reparación de la iglesia se quiso hacer en forma monumental, se quería reparar con creces los daños causados por las llamas, para eso los planos comprendieron toda la cuadra, eliminando la primitiva iglesia de San Juan, la que se vino abajo después de un fuerte terremoto. 

El fondo debía comprender toda la manzana, con 5 naves. La fachada se terminó conforme lo planeado, pero los interiores no corrieron la misma suerte debido a los elevadísimos costos, sólo se culminaron 3 de las 5 naves planificadas y como tal, las puertas siguieron siendo paralelas a la fachada y no transversales.

El arquitecto que construyó la nueva Catedral fue un hombre sencillo, Lucas Poblete, que inspirado por su propio talento e ingenio, logró edificar esta monumental obra.


La fachada quedó terminada en 1847 y se cerró el último arco de la bóveda central en 1848. Concluido el edificio las preocupaciones se dirigieron a decorarlo y devolverle su proverbial riqueza; se le pavimentó con mármol que lo costeó monseñor Goyeneche, al igual que la Custodia, que fue mandada a hacer en España y trabajada en filigrana de oro, adornada con una enorme cantidad de piedras preciosas.

Los altares laterales fueron levantados al igual que los que hay en la iglesia de la Magdalena en París. El altar mayor está edificado todo en mármol de Carrara, siendo el tabernáculo de bronce. El púlpito fue construido en Francia, los apóstoles fueron traídos de Génova, el impresionante órgano que posee es de origen belga. Sólo se construyeron dos, el otro se encuentra en Hamburgo (Alemania).

Algunas de sus flautas fueron robadas para fundir balas en los días de revueltas.











Cuando el órgano llegó fue más alto, se tuvieron que rebajar las estatuas de David que lleva en su coronación, así como a los ángeles que lo adornan a los costados. Esta nueva, mejorada y ampliada Catedral fue consagrada por monseñor Juan Ambrosio Hurtado en 1863.

En el terremoto de 1868, se puso a prueba la construcción, sufriendo averías únicamente las torres, que amenazando peligro fueron derribadas y el triángulo que coronaba la fachada, acercando sus extremos a las dos torres, también fue demolido por sus cuarteos graves no habiéndosele remplazado hasta la actualidad. Las obras de refacción quedaron totalmente terminadas en 1896.











La campana mayor permaneció mucho tiempo sobre el techo del templo y al morir monseñor Goyeneche, principal promotor de la nueva Catedral, se la alzó sobre un rimero de sillares para llorar su muerte.

El reloj de fabricación inglesa que exhibe una de sus torres fue adquirido en 1854, en el cual el número cuatro, consignado con cuatro barras, que muchos dan por cierto como un error de fabricación, se trataría de una numeración a propósito, puesto que antiguamente la gente confundía el cuatro romanos (IV), por el seis (VI). 


La Catedral sufrió sus últimas modificaciones en el 2002, a raíz del fuerte sismo de junio del 2001 que estremeció la ciudad, siendo nuevamente víctimas las dos torres del templo. Las refacciones no se hicieron esperar mucho tiempo y hoy en día luce más imponente y bella que nunca.




















Toda esta informacion la encontre en la pagina web de : EGASA. http://www.egasa.com.pe/egasin/espanol/egasinmayjun2005-04.php


----------



## tacall

Recompleto muy buena la informacion luz


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Bonita la historia de la catedral, si hubiese ocupado toda la manzana, hubiese sido el templo más gigante de latinoamrica...


----------



## AQPCITY

Que rica informacion, este edificio tiene uan impresionate historia y es simbolo de pujanza del hombre Arequipeño. desde luego esta tenia que ser la iglesia de las iglesias de los pueblos tradicionales, se imagian en ese tiempo la ciudad no se habia expandido tanto y cada pueblo tenia su iglesia (Sachaca Yanahuara Cayma, Sabandia ,Paucarpata Characato y Socabaya y Miraflores) ademas de otras iglesias en el area urbana de la ciudad de Arequipa (la merced, la compañia, san francisco, santa marta, santa teresa) 
Esta es la Iglesia Matriz y tenia que ser el Centro religioso mas importante de toda la Zona del Valle de Arequipa,, Hoy en dia la ciudad se ha extendido tanto que todos los pueblos has sido absorbidos por el crecimiento de la urbe..


----------



## kaMetZa

Gracias por la historia Chocaviento..! Bonita historia.. ya veo que no sólo en el último terremoto que afectó a Aqp la Catedral ha tenido que ser reconstruída..!


----------



## rafo18

Gracias Luz por la info, tengo entendido que la catedral abarcaba hasta el pasaje contiguo (dondehay hartos restaurantes) , es decir la catedral era inmensa.


----------



## Chocaviento

Que gusto que les haya gustado lo que encontre  de verdad me da mucho gusto, ya pondré más fotos


----------



## herbert_delgado

Si .. realmente interesante la historia ... gracias por contarnosla ... y bienvenidas tus fotos futuras


----------



## Chocaviento

herbert_delgado said:


> Si .. realmente interesante la historia ... gracias por contarnosla ... y bienvenidas tus fotos futuras


Asi es esta noche colocaré las fotos de mi tour por Arequipa en "paseando por Arequipa"


----------



## Chris_ALOR

hay muchos thread con fotos de AQP:nuts::nuts:, creo que hay que ordenar en cual van fotos antiguas, en cual fotos de antaño, fotos actuales, etc....:lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento

Tienes razon, creo que este es el tema correcto para las fotos antiguas  y para la historia de Arequipa, si se le pudiera cambiar el nombre al tema seria genial, algo asi, como Arequipa, historia y cultura


----------



## mitalcalx

Esto lo posteé anteriormente, es un video de la historia de la catedral, y me parece necesario postearlo ahora ya que se habla de la historia de la catedral.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

no se ve


----------



## Chocaviento

mitalcalx said:


> Esto lo posteé anteriormente, es un video de la historia de la catedral, y me parece necesario postearlo ahora ya que se habla de la historia de la catedral.


Bien justo lo iba a hacer yo, pero ya se ve perfectamente  es un hemoso video que muestra la evolucion de nuestra Plaza de Armas


----------



## herbert_delgado

Ironicamente gracias a los teremtos nuestra catedral hoy en dia es tan bella


----------



## tacall

Una foto artistica de la catedral


----------



## Chocaviento

tacall said:


> Una foto artistica de la catedral


Muy linda Tacall


----------



## Chris_ALOR

:lol::lol: esa la sacaste de andina, por lo del temblor y las lluvias :lol::lol:


----------



## herbert_delgado

Muy buen angulo de la catedral .... aunque todos sus angulos son perfectos ...


----------



## Chocaviento

herbert_delgado said:


> Muy buen angulo de la catedral .... aunque todos sus angulos son perfectos ...


Tengo muchas más fotos, pero una vez que termine el tour aqui pondre otras que tengo


----------



## tacall

sugarrw said:


> :lol::lol: esa la sacaste de andina, por lo del temblor y las lluvias :lol::lol:


Nunca dije q fuera mia :lol::lol::lol: solo me pareceio una foto muy bien tomada


----------



## tacall

*Av. Mariscal Castilla*

Aca unas fotos tomadas x la tarde en av mariscal castilla y estas si son mias!!

La av mariscal castilla fue remodelada hace 2 o 3 años
Bueno para las personas q no la conocen o son de otras ciudades










Para comenzar su Miniobelisco 










Fotos de la avenida




























Cerca de la by pass










Foto de la acera remodelada en toda la avenida










Y algunos edificos de x alli









Este edificio es de 6 pisos aunque parece de menos por el angulo









Y este de 5 solo que se me ha cortado la foto nc xq hno:


----------



## Chocaviento

tacall said:


> Aca unas fotos tomadas x la tarde en av mariscal castilla y estas si son mias!!
> 
> La av mariscal castilla fue remodelada hace 2 o 3 años
> Bueno para las personas q no la conocen o son de otras ciudades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para comenzar su Miniobelisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de la avenida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerca de la by pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto de la acera remodelada en toda la avenida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y algunos edificos de x alli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este edificio es de 6 pisos aunque parece de menos por el angulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y este de 5 solo que se me ha cortado la foto nc xq hno:


Las tomaste con tu celular? gracias por el aporte muy bueno


----------



## Chris_ALOR

no la veo Herbert


----------



## herbert_delgado

Yo si la veo ... uds no la ven?????


----------



## Chocaviento

herbert_delgado said:


> Yo si la veo ... uds no la ven?????


Asi es no la veo yo tampoco hno:


----------



## herbert_delgado

Ahora la ven????


----------



## tacall

herbert_delgado said:


> Cuando vi esta foto casi me caigo de espaldas ... *QUE HERMOSA ES MI AREQUIPA !!!!!!!*


Ia se ve y si es una de las mejores fotos de aqp parece algun lugar de europa solo que tiene nuestro sello el sillar


----------



## Chris_ALOR

muy bonita la foto..un dia de estos me voy al segundo nivel de los portales pa traer fotos


----------



## Chocaviento

Dios nunca vi esa foto, se me paso, QUE HERMOSA QUE HERMOSA, DIOS LLORO AL VERLA ABUUU que linda es Arequipa que lindo es nuestro Perú


----------



## Chocaviento

herbert_delgado said:


> Ahora la ven????


Te recomendaría pasarla a esta nueva pagina


----------



## herbert_delgado

tacall said:


> Ia se ve y si es una de las mejores fotos de aqp parece algun lugar de europa solo que tiene nuestro sello el sillar


Tienes razon parece Europa ... Roma


----------



## Chris_ALOR

ROMANTICISMO u OLVIDO.........esta casona es unica en toda la región Arequipa..ya veran porque, ninguna otra tiene arqueria en el 2do nivel y menos que sea de sillar también...


----------



## Chocaviento

herbert_delgado said:


> Tienes razon parece Europa ... Roma


Es la ROMA DE AMERICA pon la foto sin el quote asi se verá hermosa mucho más nitida y mas imponente 

Espero que esten restaurando este ultimo lugar suguitarr y se dice U olvido


----------



## tacall

Me parece que simplemente es olvido y esta en planes de restauracion?


----------



## Chocaviento

Suguitar dinos que la estan restaurando


----------



## Chris_ALOR

cuando era alcalde Juan Manuel Guillen ofrecio a su unico dueño restaurar la casona y usarla creo como fines culturales, pero al ser compartido ya la propiedad con el municipio no quiso el dueño y dejo esta buena inteción del que ahora es presidente de la región...luego hay una tesis de restauración que hizo un arquitecto que me enseña en la UCSM, seguro que se tomara en cuenta.. pero por el momento no hay ningun plan de acción lamentablemente.. le tome un sin fin de fotos para documentarlo también...

P.d: un año antes del terremoto del 2001, en el segundo nivel, en la parte posterior de la arqueria, dado su estado critico de deteriodo se decidio desmontar la edificación y codificar sus piezas del segundo nivel... fue muy acertada esa desición, ya que con el terremoto no hubiese aguantado y se venia abajo..actualmente las piezas estan guardadas para cuando se decida intervenir el lugar....

P.d: el de la foto es mi profe de restauración...de AECI...(Agencia Española de Cooperación Internacional)


----------



## tacall

Q pena hno:hno: y como es ta abierto al publico o entraste por permiso?


----------



## Chocaviento

tacall said:


> Q pena hno:hno: y como es ta abierto al publico o entraste por permiso?


Esperemos que pronto sea restaurada, seguro se hecho todo un saco de sillar en polvo se polveo y entro todo blanquito  :lol::lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

no, el ingreso es con permiso, más que todo me ensucie la espalda por apoyarme a los muros pa que entren todos los elementos arquitectonicos en la foto... creo que mi prox. thread será de monumentos abandonados o en ruinas en Arequipa...pero 1er a acabar con el de Alvaro Pastor...:lol::lol:


----------



## herbert_delgado




----------



## Chocaviento

Ahora si se ven perfectamente Herbercito, hermosas fotos la catedral me encanta es linda, recuerdo que de chiquita le decia siempre a mi papi que me lleve a verla de noche me encanta  el arte barroco en todo su esplendor


----------



## Chris_ALOR

muy bonitas las fotos Herbert...como siempre tan sobervia la catedral....


----------



## Sound.

Bellisima toma Herbert


----------



## rafo18

Chocaviento said:


> Ahora si se ven perfectamente Herbercito, hermosas fotos la catedral me encanta es linda, recuerdo que de chiquita le decia siempre a mi papi que me lleve a verla de noche me encanta  el arte barroco en todo su esplendor


jeje creo que luz se chispoteo :lol:
Si no me equivoco la catedral tiene una arquitectura neoclásica.

Felicitaciones!! las fotos estan geniales kay:


----------



## ensarman

esta foto esta impresionante!!!



herbert_delgado said:


>


----------



## Chocaviento

La Catedral con sus torres en forma de Castillo le dan un punto especial, desde pequeña siempre me gustaron


----------



## AQPCITY

Sound. said:


> Bellisima toma Herbert


:banana: Que linda Foto del Valle del chili ,, y lo mejor que ahi en la foto se nota mi casa  y al fondo el edifico de la U.San Pablo


----------



## herbert_delgado

*AREQUIPA*


----------



## Chocaviento

Sin lugar a dudas, la Roma de America


----------



## herbert_delgado

ASi ES .... :master::master::master:


----------



## tacall

La roma de sillar de america!


----------



## ELMER

tacall said:


> La roma de sillar de america!


Colijo completamente, el centro històrico de Arequipa bien ganada tiene la condiciòn de "Patrimonio de la Humanidad"...:master::master::master:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

me gusto las fotos de Cayma Herbert....


----------



## rafo18

Simplemente Arequipa...


----------



## herbert_delgado




----------



## Chocaviento

Me encantaron estas ultimas fotos  hermosas


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Disculpen mi ignorancia  pero donde queda esa joya arquitectonica:shocked::shocked:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoVi

creo que es la Casona Autentica


----------



## Chris_ALOR

casona autentica?


----------



## Chocaviento

ELMER said:


> Colijo completamente, el centro històrico de Arequipa bien ganada tiene la condiciòn de "Patrimonio de la Humanidad"...:master::master::master:


Así es y eso que no has visto todo lo demás que hay, visita el tema Paseando por Arequipa haciendo click aqui


----------



## RoVi

*Casona Autentica*



















*Fotos: © Jorge Mazzotti*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Con fotos tan bonitas, que ganas me dan de ir por Arequipa, que buenos detalles ha resaltado en todas las fotos.


----------



## Chocaviento

sugarrw said:


> lo que falta para poder ver bien al teatro municipal..es que expropien o reubiquen La Comercial que está al frente.. ya que segun todos los arquitectos pensamos que debe ir una plaza ahí... para poder observar bien al teatro municipal.....


Bien dicho, la comercial podria toda irse a la zona de la cochera que esta sin clientes en la primera cuadra de la mercaderes y alli deberian hacer una placita BUENA IDEA SUGUITAR, a ver si preparamos el proyecto y lo llevamos al alcalde


----------



## herbert_delgado

Seria una buena idea una plaza ahi ... asi el treatro municipal se puede lucir mas ... ahora como que esta muy tapado.


----------



## tacall

Exacto quedaria de la pm y por fin se podria lograr a resaltar la belleza de teatro municipal, muy buenas fotos aunuqe m parece q ia las vi n otro post


----------



## Chocaviento

Asi es las fotos estan por varios post  pero ya colocaré nuevas  hay sorpresas


----------



## RoVi

excelente... aporto con esta








Esta foto me gusta mucho


----------



## herbert_delgado

Si es muy buena la foto ... sobre todo con el hermso fondo azul de nuestro cielo


----------



## tacall

muy buena la contribucion , una toma artistica a una de las torres de la catedral con una casa d buena arquitectura


----------



## Chocaviento

Hermosas las construcciones altas del centro Historico, muy lindas, elegantes y sobretodo muy imponentes como las del Teatro o las de las iglesias  :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

me gustaria ver tomas de Cayma tradicional.....


----------



## Chocaviento

sugarrw said:


> me gustaria ver tomas de Cayma tradicional.....


Tomas de Cayma Tradicional, buscar en mis archivos  y despues veré si las coloco  primero tengo que encontrarlas


----------



## herbert_delgado

*Plaza e Iglesia de Cayma*


----------



## Chris_ALOR

ya era hora.... gracias Herbert por las tomas de Cayma... como me gusta este distrito..modernidad y tradición juntas


----------



## tacall

la xona es muy bonita y a solo una cuadra ya se encuentran los tres edificios de los cerezos


----------



## herbert_delgado

sugarrw said:


> ya era hora.... gracias Herbert por las tomas de Cayma... como me gusta este distrito..modernidad y tradición juntas


De nada ... por ahi tengo unas cuantas mas pero no las ubico ... ya las pondre.


----------



## Chocaviento

Hermosas estas fotos  gracias HERBERCITO


----------



## Chocaviento

Arequipa y sus hermosos paisajes  Naturales! 




























Todos estos paisajes estan a menos de 30 minutos de la ciudad


----------



## herbert_delgado

Chocaviento said:


> Hermosas estas fotos  gracias HERBERCITO


De nada ... es un placer para mi publicarlas.

Aqui algo mas de Cayma.


----------



## Chocaviento

La belleza que la naturaleza nos dio, el sillar  que lindas nuestras iglesias y nuestras construcciones tipicas y propias de una cultura propia que nunca desaparecerá


----------



## tacall

cabe decir q esos paisajes naturales verdes a tal magnitud solo se dan en los meses de verano


----------



## Chris_ALOR

esas fotos me parecen conocidas :lol::lol:


----------

